# trollin for saugeye



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

How many of you toll for saugeye? I was thinking about using a bottom bouncer and a worm rig I know saugeyes like to hug structure. Is this a good way to locate them? And if it is a good way to find them what speed range should I try? Any help would be nice Thanks.
good fishing to ya
Brad


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I started using harnesses just this year and they work pretty good. If the saugeyes aren't biting you can catch just about everything else with them. I've had best luck with a chartruse harness going slow with the trolling motor. Let the line out until you can tell it hit bottom , wait a few seconds and engage the reel. Then hold your rod at a 45 degree angle and be ready.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh Yeah the chartruse works good. Try chartruse roadrunners. Last time at Tappan we just started to troll and I had a HUGE hit. I got it up to the boat and lost it. But yeah anything chartruse will work.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Try dark colors also. Saugeye like blacks and blues too. I have had good luck with all black harnesses and blue and black harnesses. You can also mix red and chart with black and blue. They work for me.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

ya trolling works I went to hoover on thursday and caught severl small saugeyes all on
chartruse worm harness. 
good fishing to ya
Brad


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

billybob7059
I have yet to learn how to use the Worm Harness, Maybe we could do some trolling out at the Lake to just show me how to do it, You never know we may hook into one.  Ill have my Fish Finder on by Next week so we can go Locate them Saugeye down here.

Im glad to hear you hook some fish, Check out the Thread I made about us going fishing lastnite.  
Ill talk to you soon,
Cat Mazter


----------



## EYE1 (Apr 11, 2004)

One of the top producers I think.Chart being my favorite silver and gold also pretty good.I also use just a split shot above the rig about 18in. and drift sometimes they dont want it to be trolled just fast enough to get that blade spinning.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

pulling harnesses is a good way to find them and put them in the boat  
different color combos will work at any given time,but my go to is a gold smile blade rigged carolina style with just eneough weight to get it to the bottom,and it rarely lets me down.it gives plenty of flash and will turn if you even breathe on it,which makes it great for ultra slow drifting presentations when needed.usual trolling speed is 1-1 1/2 mph.a lot of my fish are caught in less than 10 feet of water,so i don't use bouncers.and in the shallower water,i can go light on the weight to get the bait well behind the boat.i rarely use bouncers even when fishing deeper,but opt instead,for a little more weight.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Where did you ever come up with and learn to use those funny little Smiley blades?  Do they really work?  Copper, gold and green works pretty good on Erie.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

my top secret source,and i ain't givin' him up


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

This is an interesting thread. I've had a little bit of luck pulling Erie Dearies on Atwood, but not a lot.

Are you guys pulling nightcrawlers on your harnesses? I get the impression you are trolling fairly shallow water with very little weight in front of the harness.

I also liked the comment about Road Runners.

Anyone have any luck on Atwood?


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Does anyone know a characteristic mark pattern for saugeyes on the fishfinder?


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

They might be at the bottom of the fishfinder.


----------

